# Planning 4x4 E-ATV budget build



## brada (Oct 16, 2013)

Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication - some wrench work. Medium difficulty tasks like brakes, water pumps, etc. Almost no machinist experience though I have fashioned custom metal, plastic and wooden functional devises before
The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge) - 5+ miles/charge
What level of performance you are hoping to get - similar to original ICE
How much money you are willing to put into your project - Budget Build so I'm looking to see what price my build options start at. I think I can do ~15HP DC motor with no maint lead-acid batteries for about $1500 in EVC parts and batteries. Needing find a blown engine ATV with a belt drive transmission a donor. Hopefully 4x4. I think an AC build is out of my price range. I think that would add another $1000 of EV parts/batteries. Maybe someone can prove me wrong.
What parts you've already considered, if any. - I have seen some EV ATV builds. This is 2x4 but similar to what I am planning as far as cost and simplicity. http://visforvoltage.org/forum/7935-polaris-trail-boss-ev-conversion-project


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to DIY,

I did a quad a while back and am still using it, http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1174
Does it have to be 4x4? that adds complication, weight and space constraints to the build, need space for batteries.
I think your 1500 budget will be a bit tight, I just priced batteries for mine and it will be 600-700. Add controller and motor and contactors it may go over.
Looking forward to seeing your build progress


----------



## brada (Oct 16, 2013)

Let me clarify my goals and budget:

*Goals:* Other than building my first EV...
1. Silent, scent free hunting vehicle (solution: E ATV)
2. must be able to navigate very steep terrain in winter weather while carrying an adult and a deer (solution: 4x4, low gearing, good tires)
3. very low requirement for range (2-3 miles is plenty)
4. very low requirement for speed (~10 mph limited)

*Budget:*
1. Find a donor ATV for < $1,000  This seems tough since I want 4x4
2. DC motor, controller, batteries, cabling, wirinig $1,500 
3. Misc, machine work, welding $300
4. charger, TBD

Would love AC but budget probably limits me to DC. Batteries is where I can save money initially since I have very low range and speed requirements. I do want the motor and controller to be capable of producing original vehicle performance in case I need to or want to improve performance or range by upgrading the battery system after the initial build.

I'm looking for feedback on this forum for info and suggestions for finding a donor ATV, where to buy EV parts(online, I assume), suggestions on motor, controller and battery components recommended and why.


----------



## brada (Oct 16, 2013)

What about using one of these 48VDC kits?

http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/ck-0709-1.htm $890
http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/ck-1004-1.htm $1063

Are these going to be adequat torque for midsize ATV, +170 lb rider, +170lb deer on hilly terrain?

Keep in mind I only need about 2 mile range. Space for 4 lead-acid batteries to get 48VDC seems to be the first concern.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Brada if your are going 4x4 you need to use the front diff.
They have one-way clutches on each half shaft output which lets one front wheel advance when you turn the steering even when stationary.
If you lock the front wheels together the steering wont turn. 

Simplest would be 1 motor chained to the rear diff and an extended shaft up to the front diff

Then you could go 2 motors, one on the front diff and one on the rear as most front wheels only drive about 80% of the rear ie they turn slower than the rear (different ratios) so it will only help once the rear has started to spin.
2 motors would give you real full time 4x4 but you would have to tune the front motor power so the front doesnt dig in going up a steep sand hill and so you dont get too much front wheel spin on a standing start (tire wear).

Best would be 3 motors.
One on the front diff and one on each rear wheel (remove rear diff) so they would differentiate, important if you are driving on ashpalt (scrubbing).

Ive also though about 4 DC motors powered by one controller. ???


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

You might consider a tracked vehicle. They are costly but it would be really cool and able to negotiate almost any terrain. The rubber/plastic tracks might be quiet enough for your purposes. Here is a track kit for about $500:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMOPLAST-T...-PROJECT-KIT-115-L-13-5-W-2-5-P-/281150208715

Another possibility is a snowmobile. It might work as an ATV by replacing the front skis. There might be some available cheap with a blown engine. Something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-Yamaha...obile-Elec-Start-Excellent-Cond-/111187126256
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SNOWMOBILE-1972-SKI-DOO-NORDIC-E-640-ROTAX-BOMBARDIER-/261309604423

Or this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Personal-Tracked-Vehicle-Magic-Carpet-TWIN-PACK-plans-/190777987082

I found some vehicles on Craigslist:
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/sno/4128467366.html

Maybe these will spark some ideas. I'm working on an electric riding mower/utility vehicle that uses a three phase motor and lead-acid batteries. It can be done for under $500 but not as simply as a DC motor and controller.


----------

